# Why?



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Why, Chas, the change in colors for the '08 595? IMHO, it's a real step backwards. I could see adding the color scheme--black/white--but killing off both the Team scheme and the '07 Origin scheme is a real mistake. Both looked far better than the new flavor.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Better start digging into the sofa for change so you can get yours before the 07's are gone!


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Not all of the paint schemes have been posted here yet. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> Better start digging into the sofa for change so you can get yours before the 07's are gone!


Yeah, well the next time you come over in the middle of the night, you better be prepared for a rate hike.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I saw the black/white color on the 08 595 in person, and it looks really nice. I didn't like the pics on the internet, but in person, i like it a lot.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Damn! Is the price on carbon fiber, latex, leather and lubricant going up?


----------

